
Ask HN: Starting/running a Minority Women Owned Business Enterprise (MWBE)? - 6stringmerc
Having worked in B2B and Municipal (City, State, Federal) procurement I did interact with numerous firms that qualified as MWBE. Mostly in professional services. I know a couple people who genuinely fit the mold for taking a risk to start a business as an MWBE, so would like to ask if there are any examples or testimonies here. Might be an interesting discussion!<p>For reference, here&#x27;s an overview:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mwbe.com&#x2F;cert&#x2F;certification.htm
======
lsjdfkljdfwkwdf
Why does ethnicity/gender matter here?

~~~
6stringmerc
Because ethnicity is a factor in a Minority Owned Business Enterprise and
gender is a factor in a Women Owned Business Enterprise because they have
different parameters. Some may be eligible for either, but why would they pick
one versus the other? I'm hoping to get some context on that.

